# General chemical co.



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 21, 2012)

Is this considered a poison?


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 21, 2012)

base


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 21, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  myersdiggers1998
> 
> Is this considered a poison?





> General chemical co.


 
 Hey Gordon,

 Great photo, sir! Wonderful view of that piece.






 "GENERAL CHEMICAL CO.                                                      REED & CARNRICK CO.

  A FAVORITE BOTTLE WITH REMOVABLE RIBBED LID FROM THE GENERAL CHEMICAL COMPANY AND DATED TO 1900,S WITH TOOLED LIP. 

 GENERAL CHEMICAL COMPANY.

 Mr. Bagg, secretary of the General Chemical Company, in the affidavit submitted by him, states that the business of that company is the manufacture of heavy chemicals. The company bought the property of 12 previously existing companies, including 19 separate plants. Three other plants have since been acquired.No promoter was concerned in the organization of the company, and there was no underwriting syndicate. The consolidation was effected entirely by agreement among those engaged in the business. An appraisal committee was formed to determine the fair cash value of the plants taken over. The valuation of the intangible property was based in part upon the net earnings of the several constituent companies for 5$ years before the consolidation. The plants were paid for with securities of the consolidated company, common stock being issued in payment for intangible property, and for some of the plants, which were earning less than 8 per cent per annum net profit. The company was formed because it was hoped that the severity of competition which existed would be done away with, and because of the expectation that economies in production and sale would be effected. Considerable economies have been realized. The greatest gain has been the economy in production, which has been due to the control by the central office of the manufacturing department and of the buying. An appreciable saving in the cost of raw materials is effected through baying for all the plants together. A saving has teen made through the avoidance of cross freights. The number of traveling salesmen is practically the same as before consolidation. It has riot been possible as yet to close any of the plants, but it is expected that some of the smaller and less efficient plants may be closed in the future. The selling price of chemicals has in some cases gone up, but that this has been because of advances in the prices of raw materials. The foreign sales are made on practically the same basis of prices as the domestic sales. The only difference is in the prices charged for packages. Wages have been very generally increased since the formation of the company. The tariff has very little effect upon the business. Competing foreign goods are not likely to be imported under ordinary conditions. Special facilities for transportation, which the company has, make foreign competition practically impossible. The tariff, however, is a safeguard against the sale of surplus stocks in this country by foreign manufacturers. "Mr. Bagg submits a statement made to the stockholders of the General Chemical Company in February, 1901, giving the net profits of the company for the year 1900, the dividends paid, and the surplus account, and the balance sheet of the company, of December 31, 1900, showing the assets and liabilities at that date"




Thanks to Rick's Bottle Room.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Nov 21, 2012)

cool thanks surf. I think I have that dug bottle in my collection, but im not going through the 100 or so boxs looking for it.Maybe i'll dig another soon . great info.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 21, 2012)

New to me...Thanks for sharing the info Surf! cool if you have the bottle that goes with it Gordon...It would be great on the shelf next to a Wyeth...


----------

